# Golden Bath Tub



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We use our large, walk-in shower. It may not be an option for you, though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a good size walk in shower I use for my guys too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Official Home of the Booster Bath Elevated Plastic Dog Grooming Tub for Home Use It might be something to look into. With 3 Goldens I could definitely justify buying it.

I take Buddy to a self wash dog place $10/wash and after 10 you get the 11th free. Buddy learned pretty quickly if I roll is something really smelly I will get a bath which I hate. A concept the yorkies are still working on.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are some options:

Tubs | PetEdge.com


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> Official Home of the Booster Bath Elevated Plastic Dog Grooming Tub for Home Use It might be something to look into. With 3 Goldens I could definitely justify buying it.
> 
> I take Buddy to a self wash dog place $10/wash and after 10 you get the 11th free. Buddy learned pretty quickly if I roll is something really smelly I will get a bath which I hate. A concept the yorkies are still working on.


Thanks, I am checking them out...but the website doesn't tell price or where to buy. I sent them and email inquiry....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a largish cement mixing bucket/pan at Home Depot and put bath tub "no slip" strips in it. If your bathroom is large enough, you could use it on the floor with a hose running to the tub. You would still have to bend over to wash them though.

I got very tired of washing them inside the house and since I really can wash them outside year-round, I wanted to create something that would work well. My nextstep is to have an extension of the hot water line installed to outside, so I can wash them outdoors in the winter as well.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think your looking at 10k but you do need a room to put the tub in...run water lines...a drain...ect.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Bath for Golden's*



JayBen said:


> I don't think your looking at 10k but you do need a room to put the tub in...run water lines...a drain...ect.


I have room, and easy access to plumbing and I can do the work myself, I just have not found a suitable tub (from a cost stand point) that does not require lifting the dog into the tub. Those with walk up ramp, are also very expensive...although I have seen a couple from this post that I am investigating.....

Thanks for commenting...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My friend uses a simple plastic step stool to get her dogs into and out of her raised tub.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> Thanks, I am checking them out...but the website doesn't tell price or where to buy. I sent them and email inquiry....


petco online - sometimes costco online


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are considering the booster bath...look into the x-large version.
I have the regular one and so many times I wish it were about 4" taller - sure enough the xlarg version is a bit taller....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> Thanks, I am checking them out...but the website doesn't tell price or where to buy. I sent them and email inquiry....


I bought my Booster Tub online from Costco. You can find it on Amazon.com too. Best investment ever.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> I bought my Booster Tub online from Costco. You can find it on Amazon.com too. Best investment ever.


Everytime the dogs find muck I debate getting one. Maybe one day I will bite the bullet and get one. Which size did you get. Buddy is 95 pounds.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

I put Baxter in our tub and let him play with the plug. He tried to get the plug out in which he did and then he looks at the drain and tries to dig at it. Before this he would never go in the tub, now I can't get him out....he lies in it without water for the cool relief. Unfortunately when I take a shower or bath, I have to close the bathroom door or I have a furry guest with me....lol


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks to all....I ordered an XL Booster Bath yesterday....looks like a great solution for our three Golden's we already do hair, nails, etc....so this completes getting the tools needed without breaking our backs....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldlover68 said:


> Thanks to all....I ordered an XL Booster Bath yesterday....looks like a great solution for our three Golden's we already do hair, nails, etc....so this completes getting the tools needed without breaking our backs....


You can get the converter kit to hook it up to the bath tub faucet so you can have warm water!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

We use the Booster Bath also for our Goldens. We bought it several years ago I think from Costco. We don't have the steps though, kinda wish I did.

*Great product, but here are a couple caveats/thoughts:*

We use it in the basement next to a floor drain
The drain hose is an odd diameter, I've been trying to find a 90 degree fitting for it so it will point down into the drain
The drain hose is thick plastic and hard to 'point' it where you want it to go; I hold it in place with a couple bricks
I'm always tripping over that darn thick plastic drain hose... 
The tub legs splay out and I'm always tripping over them/walking into them
When bathing them, they will shake, so cover anything you don't want to get wet. Like your wife's freshly laundered clothes... uhg, wish I would quit forgetting to do that...
The floor drain can quickly clog with fur causing (more) water all over the floor
The garden hose that came with ours is soft and flimsy. Kinks easily. I wish I could hang mine from the ceiling somehow over the tub so it's not kinking and/or strangling me
No matter what I do, I get water all over the place

I do use it frequently and like it. Having it in the basement allows me to bath & groom our dogs year round. It's too big and cumbersome (for me) to bring it outside.
It was *well worth the money*, but just thought I'd share a few thoughts about it.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Otter said:


> We use the Booster Bath also for our Goldens. We bought it several years ago I think from Costco. We don't have the steps though, kinda wish I did.
> 
> *Great product, but here are a couple caveats/thoughts:*
> 
> ...


Love these tips!!!! Ha ha ha! Since I can't lift Ellie in the tub anymore, she's just going to have to tag along with my bichon who gets groomed every 4-6 weeks. I just have to bite the bullet. But I would totally consider this!!!

Ellie has to get hosed down outside the other day. She had a play date, and she and her buddy Rio, a chocolate lab found a puddle in the dirt. Ha ha ha. Rio looked normal and Ellie looked like Rio!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Booster Bath as I do not have a place to install a raised tub without completely renovating my laundry room which is not feasible at the moment! The dogs can get in and out of it on their own, and it comes with restraints etc. The one extra piece I got with it was the laundry hookup kit so I can leave my hose attached all the time. 

If you have the space and the do-it-yourself skills, then getting a 2nd hand tub at a place like the Re-Store and installing it up on a frame is a great option. And a sheet of waterproof tile board or replacement tub-surround panel makes a good backer. I have a lot of friends with that kind of setup. You can also easily make your own ramp so you do not have to lift the dogs in--a strip of plywood, with a 2x4 fastened to the back side at the top by its narrow edge to hook on to the tub, and then screw on some 1x1 in a ladder spacing and paint with the grippy stair paint like they use on agility equipment.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great information, I am looking forward to this....???!!! We have a large unfinished basement area with drains and water lines....that is all mine.....my 3 Goldens and I will have great times down their, especially after hunting...usually we do a bath outside in freezing weather after a duck hunt...now we will be indoors with warm water....I will spoil my water dogs.....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Update on our Booster Bath....the XL size was backordered with no promise for deliveries. So I changed it to a L size. All my Goldens are 55lbs or less....also Costco did not have them but Walmart does on line....


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> Update on our Booster Bath....the XL size was backordered with no promise for deliveries. So I changed it to a L size. All my Goldens are 55lbs or less....also Costco did not have them but Walmart does on line....


How much if you don't mind my asking?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

MominGermany said:


> How much if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Reordered on line from "Booster Bath" the place they are manufactured. Their website does not give you phone number so that you can call to order or check on order. Therefore, I am a bit concerned that they are still in business, especially because all of the dealers I looked at were either saying not available or on backorder. I did get a confirming email, but did not have any estimated ship date. So I will wait and see. Below is the cost...information...
1x Booster Bath - XLarge for $169.00 each plus freight


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*First Booster Bath*

Wow, we just used our new Booster Bath this morning to wash our 3 Golden's....talk about a slick deal....worked great, they took to it right away..we even dried them in it.....No sore back, didn't even break a sweat....although I did get a bit wet....clean, happy, dogs...!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Im glad you found a tub. Thats really awesome.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldlover68 said:


> Wow, we just used our new Booster Bath this morning to wash our 3 Golden's....talk about a slick deal....worked great, they took to it right away..we even dried them in it.....No sore back, didn't even break a sweat....although I did get a bit wet....clean, happy, dogs...!


Great to know it actually works well


----------

